# Fiba World Championship Final 16 Friday Games



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>26 August 2006(all times local GMT +9)</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>61/61</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Argentina


New Zealand


</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>10:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama


(Japan)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>62/62</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Italy


Lithuania


</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>13:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama


(Japan)

</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>63/63</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Turkey


Slovenia


</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>17:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama


(Japan)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>64/64</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Spain


Serbia & Montenegro


</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>20:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama


(Japan)

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



The two middle games figure to be competitive while you have to think that Spain and Argentina probably go through easily.I do not believe there will be television coverage in the USA.I don't see why ESPN2 can not put the Italy-Lithuania game on at midnight.I really wouldn't be upset if I missed their marathon of Contender reruns,but then I haven't ever watched it so maybe I am missing out.

I suppose I will watch some of the games on the internet as CCTV5 will probably have them available by broadband,but I really can't recommend it much.It would be nice if someone would actually care to broadcast them.I believe that ESPN2 will be offering most of the games starting in the quarterfinals however.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

I saw basketball listed on ESPN2 for tonight but maybe they thought the US would be playing the first day??


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The espn program guide listed a game at midnight tonight when I looked at it yesterday.Today when I looked at they are showing contender episodes one after another(expletive deleted)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Argentina is up 20-14 with 2 minutes left in the first quarter.Game is on Cctv5 if you have tvuplayer.Quality sucks right now and the commentary is in Mandarin Chinese


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn, my years of studying Cantonese all for naught.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Halftime score is 37-29.The Kiwis would be right in this game if they hadn't given up a couple of transition baskets on sloppy turnovers.Argentina is 0-11 on 3pt shooting while NZ is 4-17(they've only taken 14 shots from inside the arc)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=module_head vAlign=bottom height=26>Argentina</TD><TD align=right></SPAN></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ginobili, Emanuel</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>5 - 7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=30>12</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Oberto, Fabricio</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>4 - 7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Scola, Luis</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>1 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>4 - 6</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Herrmann, Walter</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Sanchez, Juan Ignacio</TD><TD width=43>13</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wolkowisky, Ruben</TD><TD width=43>14</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Prigioni, Pablo</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Gutierrez, Leonardo</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nocioni, Andrés</TD><TD width=43>13</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Farabello, Daniel</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Delfino, Carlos</TD><TD width=43>5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Fernandez, Gabriel</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

New Zealand never really had a chance to advance past the 16 without Sean Marks. No post presence at all. On that performance by Argentina I'd have to say USA are easily the favourites.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Argentina didn't get any scoring from anyone except Manu,Oberto and Scola.Whole rest of the team only had 18 points.I quit trying to watch it when Argentina pulled away in the 3rd,but they didn't look terrific against a team you would expect them to crush.Does NZ play some variant of the Princeton Offence?It sure looked like it to me,but I couldn't really follow the game since my feed was bad.

Judging by the stats this game was something of a bricklayers convention.Manu hit the only trey in 18 attempts for Argentina and the Tall Blacks went 6-30

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom><TD align=middle width=140>Argentina</TD><TD align=middle>New Zealand</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=3 height=3></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="96%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=even><TD align=right width=83>27/45 (60%)</TD><TD align=middle>2-POINTERS</TD><TD align=left width=83>18/31 (58%)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>1/18 (6%)</TD><TD align=middle>3-POINTERS</TD><TD align=left>6/30 (20%)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>22/29 (76%)</TD><TD align=middle>FREE THROWS</TD><TD align=left>8/12 (67%)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>15</TD><TD align=middle>FOULS</TD><TD align=left>23</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>7</TD><TD align=middle>STEALS</TD><TD align=left>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>17</TD><TD align=middle>TURNOVERS</TD><TD align=left>19</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>17</TD><TD align=middle>OFF. REBOUNDS</TD><TD align=left>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>29</TD><TD align=middle>DEF. REBOUNDS</TD><TD align=left>22</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>21</TD><TD align=middle>BIGGEST LEAD</TD><TD align=left>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>12</TD><TD align=middle>BIGGEST RUN</TD><TD align=left>5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=module_head vAlign=bottom height=26>Argentina</TD><TD align=right>New Zealand</SPAN></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ginobili, Emanuel</TD><TD width=43>31</TD><TD width=63>9 - 11</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>7 - 8</TD><TD width=30>28</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Oberto, Fabricio</TD><TD width=43>31</TD><TD width=63>10 - 15</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>3 - 5</TD><TD width=30>23</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Scola, Luis</TD><TD width=43>29</TD><TD width=63>2 - 8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>6 - 8</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Sanchez, Juan Ignacio</TD><TD width=43>26</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wolkowisky, Ruben</TD><TD width=43>20</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Prigioni, Pablo</TD><TD width=43>14</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nocioni, Andrés</TD><TD width=43>23</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Delfino, Carlos</TD><TD width=43>19</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Herrmann, Walter</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Fernandez, Gabriel</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Farabello, Daniel</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Gutierrez, Leonardo</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lithuania is up 50-49 over Italy at the end of 3 quarters


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Lithuania up 66-56 on Italy with around 4mins to go in the 4th. Italians better start raining those cheapy international 3s.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

lol 4 pt play by Italy followed by a steal on theinbounds pass for a 2! 66-62 LTU, 2:30 to go in the 4th


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

68-69 LTH, 7 secs, LTH ball and fouled, MISS BOTH FTS, but they get the reb LOL and another foul! Misses both FTs again, but the miss is tipped in! LOL 71-68 LTU, 1 sec left Italy TO with 1 sec left. LTU fouls ITALy on the inbouds pass LMAO. First FT MISS!!!!!!!!!! SECOND FT MISS, MUST BE MORE SECS ON THE CLOCK CUZ ITALY GETS THE REBOUND AND LTU JUST FOULED ITALY AT THE 3PT LINE! MISSES ALL 3 FTS, HAHAHAHA FINALLY LTU GETS THE BOARD AND THAT'S GAME! LITHUANIA WINS 

WOW WHAT A PATHETIC ENDING BY BOTH TEAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEITHER TEAM COULD MAKE A FT OR GRAB the rebound! WOW


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Italians just missed five ft's in five seconds.Lithuania wins 71-68.Macijauskas scored 12 in the fourth quarter I think


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Most pathetic ending to a bball game I've ever witnessed! Both teams choked!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm speechless ... we threw away the game ...


----------



## Krupnikas (Aug 15, 2006)

ole ole ole :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
SPAIN GET READY LITHUANIA ARE COMING!!!!!! 
:gbanana: :gbanana::gbanana::gbanana::gbanana:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Leroy that was some hilarious play by play posts


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

BOXSCORES​
​
ARG-NZ​
<LI>Lithuania-Italy​


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

*Lithuania* : Italy 71:68
Macijauskas 15, Lavrinovič, Songaila 12 and 6 rebounds; Di Bella (9 rebounds) and Rocca (8 rebounds) 15

*Argentina* : New Zealand 79:62
Ginobili 28, Oberto 23 and 10 rebounds, Scola 10 and 8 rebounds; Dickel 15 and 4 assists, Penney 11

-------

Interesting, Di Bella, 6'2'' had 9 rebounds...
Oberto with double-double


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

wat could have been a fantastic well-fought game turned out to be a laughingstock. prolly the most ludicrous circumstances i have ever witnessed. damn those wacky italians.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A couple of relevant items off the FIBA newsfeed


*TUR - Ilyasova, Kutluay *


Yesterday, August 25, 2006, 4:56:35 AM | [email protected]
SAITAMA (FIBA World Championship) - Ersan Ilyasova and Ibrahim Kutluay both missed Friday's training session for Turkey and are questionable for the team's Round of 16 showdown with Slovenia at the 2006 FIBA World Championship. 

Turkey coach Bogdan Tanjevic said Ilyasova went to local hospital


*FRA - Jeanneau questionable for Angola game*


Yesterday, August 25, 2006, 8:39:34 PM | [email protected]


 SAITAMA (FIBA World Championship) - Aymeric Jeanneau is a doubt ahead of France's second round encounter with Angola tomorrow. The point guard, who took over the starting spot in the absence of Tony Parker, has had a recurrence of a right thigh injury.



*Game Report, Lithuania vs Italy 71-68, EIGHT-FINALS*


Today, August 26, 2006, 38 minutes ago | [email protected]
SAITAMA (FIBA World Championship) – The free-throw shooting gods saved Lithuania on Saturday as Italy missed six in the final eight seconds to crash out of the FIBA World Championship



http://www.fiba.com/pages/misc/read_contact.asp 



*NZL - Baldwin resigns as New Zealand coach *


Today, August 26, 2006, 3 hours ago | [email protected]
SAITAMA (FIBA World Championship) - Just minutes after New Zealand lost to Argentina 79-62 and bowed out of the 2006 FIBA World Championship, Tab Baldwin annouced his resignation as New Zealand national team coach after


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Diable said:


> A couple of relevant items off the FIBA newsfeed
> 
> 
> *TUR - Ilyasova, Kutluay *
> ...


For Slovenia is quite questionable Uros Slokar - problems with the back after a fall in slo-china game.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Matej said:


> For Slovenia is quite questionable Uros Slokar - problems with the back after a fall in slo-china game.


Big Wang Zhi Zhi took that sucka out!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:roflItaly


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: TURKEY:90 SLOVENİA:84 :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

congrats to the turks, it was a very good game, unfortunately we lost - again in final couple of minutes... Turks were just amazing with hitting threes, anyway, I'm pleased with our play, our players fought well, we just didn't haveenough luck at the end of the game...


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

*01:36 No.14 Peker, Kaya (TUR) hit the 3 point shot (*** No. 5)*
01:52 No.8 Nesterovic, Radoslav (SLO) missed the two point shot outside the paint
01:52 No.5 Kurtoglu, Ermal (TUR) got the defensive rebound
*02:16 No.9 Erdogan, Serkan (TUR) hit the 3 point shot (*** No. 6)*
02:28 SLO - Time Out
02:28 No.9 Udrih, Beno (SLO) missed the two point shot outside the paint
02:28 Substitution for TUR - Akyol, Cenk (out); Kurtoglu, Ermal (in)
02:28 Substitution for TUR - Gönlüm, Kerem (out); Kutluay, Ibrahim (in)
02:28 TUR - Team defensive rebound
*02:44 No.9 Erdogan, Serkan (TUR) hit the 3 point shot*
02:58 No.9 Udrih, Beno (SLO) made two points outside the paint
*03:19 No.6 Atsur, Engin (TUR) hit the 3 point shot (*** No. 12)*
03:38 No.8 Nesterovic, Radoslav (SLO) made two points inside the paint (*** No. 7)
03:49 No.7 Becirovic, Sani (SLO) received a foul
03:49 No.7 Becirovic, Sani (SLO) got the defensive rebound
03:49 No.6 Atsur, Engin (TUR) gets a personal foul
03:50 No.8 Nesterovic, Radoslav (SLO) blocked the shot
03:50 No.9 Erdogan, Serkan (TUR) 2 point shot inside the paint has been blocked
04:09 No.9 Udrih, Beno (SLO) hit the 3 point shot
*04:22 No.6 Atsur, Engin (TUR) hit the 3 point shot*
------------------------
5 three pointers in 3 minutes...


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

We couldn't stop Udrih....he was on fire 2-3 minutes of the 4th quarter.but when we start hitting threes,we won.Turkey deserved to win,but Slovenia played nice(especially the defense) too


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot that Atsur would be playing for the Turks.I really like him at NC State,the guy is severely underrated in the college game...Damned smart player too.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Any recap of the Spain game? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Any recap of the Spain game?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


EDIT>FIBA.com's boxscores are still transposing personal fouls and assists,it just isn't as easy to catch when Chris Paul isn't in the box with 9 personal fouls.


<TABLE class=results width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>*Argentina**New Zealand*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>*79*

*62*
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>*Boxscore*

*Game report*


</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>*







*</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130></TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>*Italy*

*Lithuania*
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>*68*

*71*
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>*Boxscore*

*Game report*
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>*







*</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130></TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>*Turkey**Slovenia*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>*90*

*84*
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>*Boxscore*

*Game report*
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>*







*</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130></TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>*Spain**Serbia & Montenegro*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>*87*

*75*
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>*Boxscore*

*Game report*
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>*







*</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Any recap of the Spain game?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have watched most of the game, Spaniards played very good while Serbian coach Dragan Sakota let Rakocevic play to many minutes - I mean when guards Rakocevic-Avdalovic were on the court Serbia was struggling, but when the other guard couple was on, Marinovic-Popovic, they played a lot better... Also the two Serbian centers, Raicevic and Milicic played quite good to, but only in offense,not so in defense, I don't know why Perovic didn't play more...
Anyway, as I said, Spaniards were alot better in all aspects of the game, so the win was never questionable.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

How was Garbajosa? Did he have a solid game?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The Spain-SM game is about to start (at least regionally in the SE) on one of the Fox Sports networks.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I see that TM,Thanks...I wonder why they can't show the tape of Turkey vs Slovenija or Lithuania vs Italy.Both of those games were more competitive.

I get replays on what is nominally Turner South,except now they show the Speed Channel or NBATV intermittedly without much logic.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

This is the first time I've seen Calderon and he is SICK!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Serbs should put Vlade on as an assistant.He could work with that guy who just shot the trey.Dude can't act for ****


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

Matej said:


> I have watched most of the game, Spaniards played very good while Serbian coach Dragan Sakota let Rakocevic play to many minutes - I mean when guards Rakocevic-Avdalovic were on the court Serbia was struggling, but when the other guard couple was on, Marinovic-Popovic, they played a lot better... Also the two Serbian centers, Raicevic and Milicic played quite good to, but only in offense,not so in defense, I don't know why Perovic didn't play more...
> Anyway, as I said, Spaniards were alot better in all aspects of the game, so the win was never questionable.


I watched most of the game either.

Spain won very easily going ahead since the first quarter.

I was very disappointed by Serbia. I found them technically poor, they could not play good basketball.

They have no big shooters and their centers (Milicevic first) are technically poor and don't know what to do when they have the ball.

I remember the individual skills of players like Radja, Petrovic, and years before Radovanovic and Cosic....they were great basketball players with great technical skills...

Now I see the reason why Milicevic never plays in the NBA: he is just a seven footer the world is full of seven footers...

Just my humble opinion....


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

drazenpetrovic said:


> I watched most of the game either.
> 
> Spain won very easily going ahead since the first quarter.
> 
> ...



You mean Milicic, right? I have never seen Radja (except the last year of his carrer in Split), Radovanovic or Cosic playing, so I can't say...


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

Matej said:


> You mean Milicic, right? I have never seen Radja (except the last year of his carrer in Split), Radovanovic or Cosic playing, so I can't say...


Yes I mean Milicic.....

Those players could get a good shot in isolation, Milicic can't (neither can all other centers I've watched in this World Championship, apart from Nowiztki who is not a center...)

As for Italy, we have problems too, but at least our first NBA pick (Bargnani) didn't play and we knew we were going to struggle every single game...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

TM said:


> This is the first time I've seen Calderon and he is SICK!



How is Jose playing.....is is outside shot falling?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Not from what I saw, put he was penetrating through the S.M. defense like it was Swiss cheese.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Watching this game, Darko is the only player on Serbia who actually is showing something. Pau is obviously better then him but Milicic is holding his own. If I had to redo the 03 draft I could see him being still chosen ahead of Bosh (obviously behind the big 3)

The guards for Serbia are just getting torn abart by Navarro and Calderon though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Spain probably has been getting the strongest guard play of anyone save the USA from the two games I have seen.Navarro and Calderon are very good.Spain is for real and they can go to the bench for another good player if any of their starters play poorly.Right now they look better than Argentina to me.

It really looks like they were coasting through this game.Serbia threatened to make it a game once,but it's never seemed to be as close as the score.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

bbasok said:


> We couldn't stop Udrih....he was on fire 2-3 minutes of the 4th quarter.but when we start hitting threes,we won.Turkey deserved to win,but Slovenia played nice(especially the defense) too


And how exactly were you more deserving of a W than Slovenia? We caught up with you and had a reasonable lead with 3 minutes remaining and then you hit 5 three pt shoots (at least 2 of them, the one at the end of 24 over our defense & the one made by your Centre, were complete BS). It was an even game that could have went either way. Our team has only themselves to blame for the loss, and Turkey also had a little help from Lady Luck yesterday. She is, however, said to follow the brave, so good luck in the qtrfinals . Deserved to win... pffff . 

Anyways, I'm glad that we put up a fight, but saying that I'm proud of our team would be a loser's mentality. A totally immature and unreasonable finish once again cost us a victory. When will we learn...

peace


----------

